# Rechner Neuanschaffung, Einzelteile



## dennis-2810 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo 

Ich habe schon einmal einen Thread wie diesen eröffnet aber damals kam dann was dazwischen und die Anschaffung hat somit nicht stattgefunden.
Die Preise können auch gerne unter den Budgets liegen. Da wo kein Budget angegeben ist war ich mir nicht sicher womit ich rechnen muss. Um Festplatte, Gehäuse und Sonstiges kümmere ich mich selbst. 
In welchem Shop kann ich mir das ganze Zeug am günstigsten besorgen?


*Wofür ich gerüstet sein möchte*
Hauptsächlich zocke ich Rollenspiele wie Skyrim, Fallout oder Mass Effect. Ich modde dabei sehr viel und möchte auch hochauflösende Texturen verwenden können. Ich will auf jedenfall Fallout 4 und das nächste Mass Effect ruckelfrei auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können. Dazu kommen diverse Skyrim Total Conversions wie Skywind, Skyblivion, Enderal oder Andoral. Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, benötige ich für das ganze Rumgemodde sehr viel Speicher, Grafikspeicher sowie RAM.​*CPU + Lüfter*
- Tendiere zu einem i5
- Soll übertaktet werden (Daher soll auch ein angemessener Lüfter her)
- Haswell, Ivy Bridge oder Sandy Bridge? Was bedeutet das überhaupt?
- Muss Intel sein oder gibt es vergleichbare AMDs günstiger?

- Budget: 200€ + Lüfter
- Vorschläge: i5 4670K, i5 3670K​*MB*
- Muss einfach passen. Keine besonderen Anforderungen

- Budget: 100€​*Grafikkarte*
- Tendiere zu AMD
- 3GB aufwärts wäre wünschenswert
- Möchte nicht so viel dafür ausgeben wie der gesamte Rest des Systems kostet, soll aber die teuerste Komponente sein.​*RAM*
Ich denke 8GB sollten ausreichten oder? Bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen blick ich nicht wirklich durch.​*Netzteil*
Ich derzeit ein OCZ ModXStream 500W . Reicht diese Leistung aus oder muss mehr her?​


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> - Tendiere zu einem i5
> - Soll übertaktet werden (Daher soll auch ein angemessener Lüfter her)
> - Haswell, Ivy Bridge oder Sandy Bridge? Was bedeutet das überhaupt?​


Die Namen sind CPU-"Familien". Der Sockel 1155 war damals neu mit Sandy, dann gab es überarbeitete CPUs mit dem Namen Ivy, und seit einer Weile gibt es einen neueren Sockel, den 1150 mit den Haswell-CPUs. Da die CPUs bei ca gleichem Preis alle rel. ähnlich stark sind, nimmt man natürlich den modernsten Sockel, also 1150 mit Haswell.

Zum Übertakten der i5-4670k oder ein i7-4770k. Die Frage ist: wozu übertakten, und bist Du da ganz sicher? Zum Preis des i5-4670k bekommst Du nämlich einen Xeon E3-1230 v3, der fast identisch zum i7-4770 ist. Der Unterschied des Xeon und i7 zum i5 ist, dass die praktisch eine 8Kern-CPU sind, was VIELLEICHT in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren ein Vorteil sein könnte. Zudem reicht ohne Übertakten dann ein Mainboard für 60-80€ UND ein Kühler für 20€ - d.h. nur fürs Übertakten gibst Du halt sicher ca 40-50€ mehr aus.



> - Muss Intel sein oder gibt es vergleichbare AMDs günstiger?


 die günstigeren AMDs sind allesamt deutlich schwächer, und auch die "teuren" AMDs sind den Intel unterlegen. Ausnahme wäre, FALLS das mit den 8 Kernen schon bald eine Rolle spielen sollte. DANN wäre ein AMD FX-8000er vielleicht doch besser als ein Intel i5 in DEN betreffenden Games.


Mainboard: zum Übertakten beim Sockel 1150 auf jeden Fall ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz nehmen. An sich würde ich dann eher etwas über 100e schauen, aber ab 80€ findet man da auch welche, die haben dann halt vlt. nicht alle Übertaktungsoptionen, die ein teureres hat




> *Grafikkarte*
> - Tendiere zu AMD
> - 3GB aufwärts wäre wünschenswert
> - Möchte nicht so viel dafür ausgeben wie der gesamte Rest des Systems kostet, soll aber die teuerste Komponente sein.​*RAM*


 Entweder eine AMD R9 280X für 250€ oder direkt eine AMD R9 290, die ist nochmal ca 25% stärker, kostet aber mit einem nicht lauten Kühler dann 380-400€. 

Ich persönlich würde eher die 280x nehmen und mir nicht einreden lassen, dass neue kommende Spiele unbedingt auf "Ultra" laufen "müssen" - ein Pubsliher kann IMMER einen NOCH krasseren Grafikmodus mit einbauen, aber beim Spielen sieht das an sich nie merkbar besser aus als "nur" hohe Details, für die wiederum dann eine R9 280X locker reicht. Mit ner R9 290 wärst Du halt besser abgesichert.




> Ich denke 8GB sollten ausreichten oder? Bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen blick ich nicht wirklich durch.​*Netzteil*


 DDR3-1600 mit 1,5 Volt, alles andere ist egal. Findet man auch als PC3-12800U. 8GB reichen.



> Ich derzeit ein OCZ ModXStream 500W . Reicht diese Leistung aus oder muss mehr her?​


 für ne R9 290 würd ich lieber ein etwas stärkeres bzw. "besseres" nehmen, denn das OCZ hat nur 1x PCIe 6Pin + 1x 8Pin. Sicherer wäre eines, das 2x PCIe 8Pin bietet (bzw. 2x 6+2Pin) zB ein Markenmodell, das ebenfalls 500W hat und eher 70€ kostet, ist effektiv sicher stärker als das OCZ für nur 50€.​


----------



## Kirch (19. Januar 2014)

das wäre mein vorschlag,

wenn du nicht umbedingt übertakten willst würde ich dir zum Xeon E3 raten, zur zeit der beste Intel in p/l

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GXM)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

mit dem Budget müsste es hinkommen mit den Preisen die du gepostet hast. zusammen ca. 1000 €

wenn du du die cpu übertakten willst, dann nehm diese kombi

1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H

shops kann man Mindfactory empfehlen durchweg die günstigsten und super service oder auch hardwareversand, bieten zusammenbau für 20€ an.

lg


----------



## dennis-2810 (19. Januar 2014)

@Kirch 1000€ wären mir dann doch etwas zu viel  Trotzdem Danke!

Also da ich gerne Platz sparen würde wäre ein ITX Tower meine erste Wahl. Hab den BitFenix Prodigy Tower entdeckt und es scheint mir die beste Wahl zu sein.

Die weiteren Komponenten wären dann (habe entschieden aufs übertakten zu verzichten):

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3

ASRock B85m-ITX

PowerColor Radeon R9 280X

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport

1TB Seagate ST1000DM003​


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Jo, das wäre ne gute Zusammenstellung. Ich würd noch überlegen, für Windows und alles außer Games ne SSD mit 120GB zu nehmen - der Alltag unter Windows wird dadurch gefühlt viel viel schneller, als sei der PC 2-3 so schnell.


----------



## Kirch (19. Januar 2014)

nehm statt der powercolor die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5 die 7€ mehr lohnen sich. Ist mit die beste 280x leiser, kühler und etwas schneller.

statt dem b85 lieber das MSI H87I (7851-020R) hochwertigere komponenten und Wlan ist mit an board.

Sonst kannste es so kaufen


----------



## dennis-2810 (26. Januar 2014)

Danke Kirch 
Ne SSD hol ich mir eventuell nachträglich dazu 

Noch eine Frage.. lohnt sich die 770GTX mit 4GB statt der Radeon für mich ?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Januar 2014)

Nein, der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht wirklich, 2GB reichen länger aus. Die 280Xvon AMD ist gleichstark, bietet aber 3GB. Falls dir das sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## dennis-2810 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich meine ja nur wegen meinen Texturmods  Da kommt schon so einiges zusammen. Eventuell auch 4k texturen.

Und wie kommts das der Xeon praktisch 8 Kerne hat? überall steht 4..

EDIT: Wenn mir die PhysX Effecte von Nvidia wichtig sind, lohnt sich die 770 dann? Oder kann ich mir dann gleich eine R9 290 holen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur wegen meinen Texturmods  Da kommt schon so einiges zusammen. Eventuell auch 4k texturen.


 Wenn Du auf jeden Fall in mehr als FulHD wirklich spielen willst, KÖNNTE es was bringen, aber an sich reichen selbst dann die 3GB der AMD locker




> Und wie kommts das der Xeon praktisch 8 Kerne hat? überall steht 4..


 jeder Kern hat 2 "Threads", das ist effektiv wie ein Zusatzkern, und pro Kern einer dazu macht 8 zusammen.



> EDIT: Wenn mir die PhysX Effecte von Nvidia wichtig sind, lohnt sich die 770 dann? Oder kann ich mir dann gleich eine R9 290 holen?


 wenn die PhysX-Effekte dir wirklich wichtig sind UND du oft solche Games spielst, dann ist das ein Argument pro Nvidia - allerrdings bieten das ja nur ganz wenige Games...


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. Januar 2014)

Ok danke 

Wäre ein übertakteter i5 4670K leistungsstärker als ein Xeon E3-1230 ?

Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen! Ich bin halt nicht so der Fachmann und möchte später nichts bereuen. Hab meinen PC jetzt 8 Jahre und werde meinen neuen wohl auch länger benutzen. Da wäre ich gerne so gut wie möglich für die Zukunft gerüstet 

EDIT:

Schwanke jetzt zwischen dem BitFenix Prodigy und dem Xigmatek Aquila.
Ich glaube ich nehme das Aquila. Dann wäre natürlich ein mATX MB möglich. Was könnt ihr mir da mit So. 1150 empfehlen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Also das Übertakten bringt nicht mehr so viel. Wenn du 10% übertaktest, sind das ja nicht 10% mehr FPS. Vll 5%. Das sind bei kritischen Spielen, die grade mit 30 FPS laufen nur 2 FPS mehr. Wenn der PC Spielemarkt aber nicht auf 8 Kerner ausgelegt wird, ist der 4670K übertaktet doch vll gleichwertig, weil der Kerntakt höher ist. Da die Konsolen aber auf 8 Kernern basieren, kann es gut sein, dass der 8 Kernige Xeon besonders in den nächsten Jahren zukunftssicherer ist. Beides aber keine "falsche" Wahl.

Hast du Platzprobleme? Im Shinobi ist viel mehr Platz, bessere Durchlüftung und so weiter...


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. Januar 2014)

Ok dann bleibe ich beim Xeon! 

Nein keine Platzprobleme aber möchte ihn gerne gut transportieren können schleppe ihn oft im haus hin und her. Zudem finde ich sieht es richtig gut aus  Und überhitzen wird es ja nicht. Bin ein Fan von kompakten Dingen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Es gibt das Prodigy auch als M-Version, dann passen auch µATX rein. So oder so musst Du halt dann mit der CPUKühler-Höhe aufpassen


 Wegen Xeon und 4670k: wenn das mit "8 Kernen" GAR keine Rolle spielen wird in der Zeit, bis Du nen neuen PC oder so holst, wäre der 4670k schon stärker - aber auch da wäre er nicht viel stärker, also nicht so krass, dass Du Dich wirklich "ärgern" müsstest


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich nicht übertakten sollte das mit der kühlerhöhe ja kein problem sein.
Und ein i7 würde ja das 8-Kerne-Problem überflüssig machen  Aber Xeon reicht! Für Spiele muss ja nicht das Maximum an CPU-Leistung her  Stattdessen wäre ja die Investition in eine GTX 780 oder eine R9 290 sinnvoller. Oder nicht? Besonders die 290 reizt mich ziemlich. 100€ mehr als eine 280X...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2014)

Der Xeon IST ja einer mit effektiv 8Kernen, das ist technisch ein i7, nur mit nem TICK weniger Takt und ohne Grafikeinheit 

 und GTX 780 oder R9 290, naja: ich würd mir das sparen, bei ner R9 280X / GTX 770 bleiben und halt dann 1-2 "Blockbusterspiele" früher ne neue kaufen, als es mit ner R9 290 nötig wäre.


----------



## dennis-2810 (6. Februar 2014)

Sooo Leute 
Hab mal alles bestellt und wollte euch das Ergebnis zeigen!
Gibt es etwas daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

An sich ist da nur die Grafikkarte keine gute Wahl, denn eine AMD R9 280X oder GTX 770 (2GB) bekommst Du für 70-80€ weniger, und die 4GB bringen da halt nix. Für 30-40€ mehr bekommst Du wiederum schon eine AMD R9 290 mit leiser Kühlung, die 25% als eine GTX 770 schneller ist. Wenn die Lautstärke egal wäre, würdest Du sogar für 350€ schon eine R9 290 bekommen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (6. Februar 2014)

2GB wären mir wiederum zu wenig. Ich will wie gesagt Mods mit wahnsinnig hochauflösenden Texturen benutzen. Und bei Fallout 4 wird die Modding Community wohl noch eine Schippe draufsetzen. Zudem ist mir PhysX wichtig und da fällt die 290 ja weg. Was bleibt mir also anderes übrig?

Ein kurzes Beispiel:
Skyrim 2K Textures setzt allein 1,25GB voraus. Und das wird bei weitem nicht die einzige Texturenmod sein welche ich verwenden werde. Da wären zum Beispiel alle Rüstungen, Waffen,Sonstige Objekte (Bücher, Pflanzen etc.) und NPCs in HD und Mods welche die Spawns erhöhen. Das heißt es werden sich viele hochauflösende NPCs mit hochauflösendem Equipment auf einem Haufen tummeln. Mit einem gemoddeten Skyrim kann man nahezu jede Maschine an ihre Grenzen treiben.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

Ach so, das mit den Mods hatte ich vergessen - dann hätte ich aber eher die R9 290 genommen, denn die 2GB mehr verhindern zwar "Einbrüche", wenn die normalen 2GB nicht reichen sollten - aber eine R9 290 ist so viel schneller, die wäre selbst mit 2GB immer noch im Vorteil - aber die hätten ja sowieso alle 4GB, da stellt sich die Frage also gar nicht 

 und nebenbei: du musst nicht die ganzen Vorraussetzungen addieren, um auf den Bedarf zu kommen, sondern die Texturen werden auch immer nach Bedarf nachgeladen. Mit mehr GB hast Du nur mehr Texturen schon "scharfgeschaltet" zur Nutzung. Du hast aber nie alle Texturen aller Mods gleichzeitig im Grafik-RAM.


----------



## dennis-2810 (6. Februar 2014)

Ja aber mit den 2GB käme ich trotzdem schon an die Grenzen glaub ich und wer weiß wie es in Zukunft aussieht. Hätte vielleicht wirklich die 290 nehmen sollen aber ich war eigentlich schon so über meinem Budget.
Ach ich bin zufrieden mit der Leistung der 770  Außerdem hab ich so PhysX. Nur Mantle macht mir noch Sorgen  Aber ich glaube kaum das Nvidia oder Microsoft sich das einfach so gefallen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

Mantle wird meiner Meinung nach bei den starken Grafikkarten keinen RIESENvorteil haben, da musst Du Dir also sicher nichts vorwerfen   aber wenn halt ne Nvidia und eine AMD gleichgut sind und gleichteuer, würd ich halt wegen Mantle AMD nehmen. PhysX wiederum haben halt echt nur sehr wenig Games, das ist für MICH kein Argument, außer es gäb ein Spiel, das ich echt überdurchschnittlich oft spiele und welches PhysX hat


----------



## dennis-2810 (6. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PhysX wiederum haben halt echt nur sehr wenig Games, das ist für MICH kein Argument, außer es gäb ein Spiel, das ich echt überdurchschnittlich oft spiele und welches PhysX hat



Das wäre Borderlands 2 für mich 
Zudem nehme ich mir jetzt wo ichs kann endlich die Batman und AC Reihe vor.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Das wäre Borderlands 2 für mich
> Zudem nehme ich mir jetzt wo ichs kann endlich die Batman und AC Reihe vor.



Borderland 2 spiele ich auch gerne, aber da ist das Spiel per se schon so "cool" und abgefahren, dass mir zusätzliche Effekte völlig unwichtig wären   zumal die Grafik ja sowieso nicht "realistisch" ist - PhysX ist vor allem "nett", wenn die Grafik Realismus zeigen will.


----------

